# I need help with finding the right breed and breeder (NYC)



## poy (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi everyone,
This is my first post here, and it might be along one to read so please bear with me....

My girlfriend and I really want to get a puppy from a breeder or I should say from the right breeder. We want to get either a vizsla or a German Shorthaired Pointer, we've been reading a lot of forums/websites to decide which breed would be better for us and have been learning a lot but we still have many questions and are really hoping you can help us decide here...

So before I start asking our questions, I want to talk about us (our life style) so you can give us better information: We live in Brooklyn, NY in a two bedroom apt (on second floor), I'm a musician and she is an actor, so neither of us has a steady schedule, so when we get a puppy, at least one of us will be home most of the time, hoping the puppy will not be staying home alone more than a few hours a day (actually even if we both are gone for more than a few hours, we have a few friends in the neighborhood who can walk the puppy or just play with him or her in our apt) so I don't think separation anxiety will be an issue for the puppy... We also live near two dog parks in the neighborhood so we'll be taking the puppy to those parks everyday. Daily, we can probably provide one hour of dog park exercise plus a few times walking around the block for the bathroom needs and of course some training exercises at home at nights.... WE WILL NOT USE THE DOG FOR HUNTING, he or she will def be an energetic city dog...

and here are the questions:

1- well, first of all we need to decide which breed is right/better for us or what are the differences? It seems like Vizsla is a better option for an apartment situation, on online forums people mostly say GSPs are a big NO for apartments or big cities like NYC, so if anybody has a experience with vizslas and gsps in an urban area where they live in an apt and don't go hunting please tell us about you opinions....

you can read the next questions by assuming that we'll go with vizsla, not a gsp

2- what are the good breeders in ny area, esp near NYC? lots of people say Suzu is a very good breeder... and we don't even know any GSP breeders in the area...

3- also we heard that some of the breeders are specialized in some specific characteristics in certain breeds, for example some breeders breed vizslas that are good hunters, some of them breed good pets, is that true? if so, which breeder would you recommend for us to contact with? Since we are not hunters, we are looking for a dog that's going to be good pet and a friend in an apt...

4- one of our biggest concerns is that we really don't want our neighbors to hate us, since we live on the second floor, we are really worried that either breed might be a little too loud at nights (or even during the day)with running in the apt, barking or whining..Or do you think as long as we give the puppy enough exercise we should be good?

5- also we have an idea of how much to spend on buying a vizsla puppy but no idea on how much/how long are the training sessions? what are the training types you would recommend? and any specific place you recommend in NYC? and how long do we need to take the puppy to training classes?

I think that's all from us, we really really appreciate you reading this long post and answering it...
Thank you....


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

1) Why do you want a Vizsla, how did they make it to the finalist?

2) Prior experiences with dog ownership?

3) Expectations?

4) What will you do with the dog, what is your activity level/lifestyle?

In he NYC area, you can expect to pay in the neighborhood of about $2000.


----------



## pollo832 (Aug 25, 2015)

really think about gingerling's questions they are important questions to ask oneself. Provided you are willing to make the huge sacrifices involved, it can be done. There are plenty of happy viszlas living in NYC. @TuckerVizsla and @Buckleythevizsla on instagram are two just off the top of my head. I was in NYC last month and while running central park I saw two enjoying the off leash time, which was exciting for me since I live in New Mexico and I am still waiting to run into another V owner. I would really get to know your neighbors and let them know your plans and will do everything not to disturb them, but in the beginning chances are there will be instances where it will happen. Research your breeder thoroughly, trust in their recommendations and if a breeder turns you down for one of their pups don't take it personally. They know the their dogs best and there is a wide range of temperaments within V's. Most likely expect to wait for a suitable pup for you. I waited 11 months for mine, and the wait was well worth it, he was a perfect match for me.

This forum is also a great resource. you will see plenty of posts about crate training and what to expect and tips to make it go as smooth as possible but the puppy will bark and howl during the training and it is much louder than you would expect.


----------



## poy (Oct 27, 2018)

thank you for the info...

gingerling, I'll answer your question (and thank you for your time)
1- when we decided that we wanted to get a dog, we started searching for a shorthaired medium size dogs (we're not fans of small dogs) and we narrowed down the list to 3 breeds (and we love all 3 of them) They were Vizsla, German Shorthaired Pointer and Dalmatian. And then as we do more online research, we found out that Dalmatians are a little too stubborn and not very easy to train, they tend to run away, and might be not friendly to strangers and to other dogs and since we live in a big city we thought it wouldn't be ideal to have a Dalmatian... And about GSPs, we read on many different sites that if you're not a hunter, it's not very ideal to have a gsp (especially in a city/apt situation) even if you give them enough exercise, they get a little bit destructive in the house because they need to be running/hunting/chasing in fields with their owners, and on top of that we found that they have the worst separation anxiety, so considering our dog will be alone a few hours a day we decided we shouldn't get a gsp (even though I think they are the most beautiful looking creatures ).... SO to make the long story short that why we think a vizsla would be the best option 
2-My family had a German Sheppard and my girlfriend had a poodle growing up, so neither of us has an experience with a Vizsla.
3- we are pretty much just looking for a family member, who can just have fun with us going to parks and beaches, and when home, we want a chill dog (and I know vizsla are by no means couch potatoes) 
I guess our biggest concern is our neighbors, when the puppy runs in the apt, or barks/whines when left alone, we are afraid that our neighbors wouldn't like that. or how bad are the nights when everybody in the building is sleeping and the puppy is up going crazy??

Pollo832, I started following those dogs on histogram so thank you for your recommendation , maybe I can ask them a few questions as well..
again thank you for your time


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for the update. And, although I do not all intend this to be snarky, everything else is just a dog. Until you have one, then you won't understand . A Vizsla....I 've had them now for 25 years, studded and shown them, and simply, adored them...they really are in a class by themselves. BUT, you have to be ready for them. I know I should come up with a better analogy, but the one as a car guy I do is that they are like Ferraris...all blood and lust and the ultimate. If you have the lifestyle to truly appreciate what they offer and are willing to take that leap...in terms of sharing your heart and soul with them, then there really isn't any thing that comes close...they are more than anything else, partners. BUT..if you see them as secondary, as ..*gasp!* mere "pets", then you and they will be extraordinarily unhappy, they have high performance needs and do not tolerate neglect well, and we'll be talking about rescue.

I know many that live successfully in NYC (I live near by), and we do just fine, but they need an enormous amount of off lead time as well as lots of attention, they truly are full members of your family, much like your SO or children..they do not at all tolerate being objects. 

I hope I'm not painting too bleak a picture, but it's important to match your lifestyle and activity level, as well as need and general temperament to the breed, not all similar dogs are the same.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The GSP owners, say that vizslas are too hyper. I've heard it a few times at trials, or guiding.
I tell them, they just have tons of personality. 
What you described as a GSP, can also be said for the vizsla. 
They need a owner, that is willing to fullfill their mental, and physical needs to be a good dog.
Training is a on going thing. Its not just take a 6 week class, and your done. But that can be said for all breeds.
Yes, your new puppy is going to howl during crate training. With some its only a night, or two. Others can take uptol a couple of weeks. 
Yes, vizslas will racetrack through a house, or apartment. 
The first few months they pull like a sled dog, when on lead. Have a short attention span, and try to sniff, chase, put in their mouth just about everything they come across. 
All of the above is true for most sporting dogs. 
I


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

poy said:


> thank you for the info...
> 
> gingerling, I'll answer your question (and thank you for your time)
> 1- when we decided that we wanted to get a dog, we started searching for a shorthaired medium size dogs (we're not fans of small dogs) and we narrowed down the list to 3 breeds (and we love all 3 of them) They were Vizsla, German Shorthaired Pointer and Dalmatian. And then as we do more online research, we found out that Dalmatians are a little too stubborn and not very easy to train, they tend to run away, and might be not friendly to strangers and to other dogs and since we live in a big city we thought it wouldn't be ideal to have a Dalmatian... And about GSPs, we read on many different sites that if you're not a hunter, it's not very ideal to have a gsp (especially in a city/apt situation) even if you give them enough exercise, they get a little bit destructive in the house because they need to be running/hunting/chasing in fields with their owners, and on top of that we found that they have the worst separation anxiety, so considering our dog will be alone a few hours a day we decided we shouldn't get a gsp (even though I think they are the most beautiful looking creatures ).... SO to make the long story short that why we think a vizsla would be the best option
> ...


I suggest go to a couple of dog shows and see the dogs for yourselves. Talk to breeders and ask questions. Every weekend there are dog shows at the Big E in Springfield, MA, about two hours away from NYC.

I know Suzu vizslas and I also know reputable GSP breeders. I've shown both dogs.


----------



## spiraling (Jul 21, 2018)

Each dog is an individual, but I don't think 1 hour exercise is enough for either a V or a GSP, especially while young. They need 30- 45 minutes 3x day, and preferably off lead. 

How big are your dog parks? an acre or two is super small. A V really needs 5-10+ acres just to get the speed up and run around and jump. 



We love our V puppy, but we have a lot of time to spend with him and he is a LOT of work. Everyday. Playing, digging in the house plants and yard, putting everything in his mouth, fetching, cuddling, biting, sleeping, hey I need to work on the computer quit hitting it, I played with you for a while already I need to cook/clean/keep my sanity right now. 



Weekends are always several hours off leash adventures in the woods. We have a large park across the street and a large field nearby to run our puppy off leash each day. I'm glad we do. 

An apartment will be hard for a pointer (of any type.) We had an English pointer before, and similar to the GSP, I could go on several 20 mile mountain bike rides a week with him and that would only take the edge off, not tire the dog for the week. Not just while young, but until he was about 10. Then 15+ miles was enough. Seriously.


Our V puppy is still young but gaining stamina and athleticism every day. We got the "mellow" one of the litter, but that just means he wiggles only 90% of the time. When ready he will be running 10+ miles with the bike, a couple of long walks and dog parks daily, and have several long off leash hikes on the weekends. Every week for the next decade. 

I love the hunting breeds and understand why you like them, but you might want to really consider if they are right for your lifestyle, and for any changes in your lifestyle for the next 14 years. All of them are high energy and will be destructive (eat your couch and all other belongings then bark at you incessantly) if you can't meet their energy needs. 

I would recommend spending several hours a day walking to the places where you would take your dog and see what breeds are there you like, and talk with the owners. I'm not saying a V wouldn't work for you, but it might be a lot more work than you are expecting.


----------



## poy (Oct 27, 2018)

thank you for the reply, 

I guess i will never know how it is to have a vizsla until i have one I'm planning to make a trip to upstate to a few farms, what are the breeders you'd recommend? So far i heard about SUZU from a few people but that's about it, any recommendation is appreciated... 

Also Can I tell a vizsla breeder that i want a lower energy puppy?? Because i heard that breeders can tell which puppy has higher energy, which puppy has relatively lower energy in the litter, so do they usually let you do that??

also what are the reputable GSP breeders near nyc??


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Re: Suzu Vizsla: http://www.suzuvizslas.com/

She's actually only a few miles away from me the next town over. She was one of the top choices when we were trying to find a V pup last fall. But she did not have a litter ready and wasn't going to have one until the spring at the earliest. We really wanted a puppy in the fall because that's my slow time at work (fall/winter).

In any event, I suggest you give her a call. From everything I've heard, she's one of the best in the NY Metro area.

Best of luck.......


----------



## spiraling (Jul 21, 2018)

poy said:


> Also Can I tell a vizsla breeder that i want a lower energy puppy?? Because i heard that breeders can tell which puppy has higher energy, which puppy has relatively lower energy in the litter, so do they usually let you do that??



We asked for the mellowest puppy and seemed to have one, well, some of the time. :big-grin
I would certainly discuss your lifestyle with the breeder. Time home / away, kids or kids in the future, apartment, etc. Reputable breeders do see differences in the temperament and might have one that suits you. They may also know other breeders who have a more suitable line they are breeding. Its worth talking to several breeders if you can.


----------



## poy (Oct 27, 2018)

Thank you so much again for all the answers....
So Suzu it is... I have heard that breeder from so many people that I'm all convinced
And I'll ask for the "Chill" puppy, and hopefully I'll get one...
Again thank you for you're time


----------



## spiraling (Jul 21, 2018)

It's so exciting to decide on a puppy! The waiting is so hard once you find one. 

I'm not sure one of your questions was answered about money and training. It depends on your area and what you plan to do. Here are some costs around me for the first few months.
vet: $280 for the puppy package of 3 rounds of shots, etc. Plan on more in case there is an emergency (like a sock was eaten). Neuter, microchip, etc are about $500

training: about $20/week for puppy socialization, good citizen, obedience, etc. I plan to stay in classes for about a year since it helps my husband and I stay on track and answers questions we have on behaviors as they change. Some trainers are better than others, and really good ones charge quite a bit more than that for private consultations. It depends on how much work you want to do, what you want out of your dog, and your dogs temperament or issues. 

daycare: $25/day. not necessary but our V loves other dogs. He gets a little play time in the parks, but thrives on a full day of fun. ...And I have a day to get my work done..... so he goes about 1- 2x per week. 

food: $50/month, probably more. 

toys, chew treats, collars, etc $50/ month. Yes he is spoiled. and I probably spend more than that. 

Training type depends on what you want out of your pup. The puppy, obedience, off leash, etc, are great for a family dog. You can do a lot of the training yourself, but if you are new at it or busy with work then having a trainer help you (or do most of the training) is beneficial. Any specialties like hunting, show, therapy, etc will have prices to match the quality of what you get.


----------



## poy (Oct 27, 2018)

thank you so much for all the info, i really appreciate it


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Please note that a "Mellow Vizsla" is still a pretty intense, high spirited animal...and although it's clear you want a Vizsla, your requesting a "mellow" one suggests you don't fully appreciate the extent of their spirit. 

So, although you should visit a breeder and spend some time with them, I'd also suggest searching out other breeds..you say you're familiar with GSD's, maybe visit a breeder and reacquaint yourself with them for comparison purposes. GSP's and Vizsla's have similar needs, so it's not the best comparison, you're really focusing on the intense end of the breed spectrum for unknown reasons.

Vizslas are not like other breeds, and unless you really have the lifestyle to support them it's most often a bad experience for everyone.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello Poy...
I think a V is a good choice for you! But you must think of it as a new Baby... not only a puppy! I live in CA and our breeders are hunt and show critical. I know there are many breeders in the east that focus attention on smaller, calmer dogs. The Vizsla is becoming a VERY popular apartment dweller. 
I have 2 pups under my belt, and 1 rescue. First, I will tell you none of my dogs goes in a crate, they have free range and they are all Perfectly behaved and have no separation issues. But that said, free range means just that, they sleep on my bed, sit on the couch and if I sit down, they are in my lap....that includes my 88 lbs. Wirehair Vizsla. Personally ... IMO one of the most important guards against separation Anxiety, is a RIDGED feeding schedule I feed my dogs at 0600 and 1600 with out fail.... The other guard against SA is a regular walking schedule... example: if the dog awakes and is fed at 0600 then by 0900 you take it for its NORMAL walk/exercise... nap time follows, then quiet time or toys, or chew during the quiet of the work day... then walk time in the afternoon/evening and regular dinner at 16-17oo ... chill with the famiy, maybe some fun games, and then bed.... 
The hardest time will be Puppy teath and training... recall, manners, general obedience ( V's are smart and will learn what ever YOU teach)
you will only have about 6 months of "Puppy" you get your dog at 8 wks and by 9 months, it will be a dog... what you do in that short time will last a lifetime!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I want to add ...
my pups came home in a crate, and had slept in a crate at the breeder, it was their comfort zone... once home, the crate was placed inside a wire pen in the family room
of my house. The pup was confined to the pen unless we took it out, by opening the door and invitation. Inside the wire pen was water, food (never empty bowl) and toys, and the sleeping crate. 
Both of my pups abandoned the crate with in weeks, and began sleeping outside of it on the floor. At this time I bought a little bed for them, and a blanket with which to cover the up. They all got time outside the pen for NERMOUS potty breaks, interaction and play... once they got zoomie, or tired... they went back in for a NAP.
I gave them all Hard rawhide chews for teething ( once they got it soft enough to start ingesting ... I took it away. rawhide is not something you want your pup
to eat very much of) also I gave them Cardboard boxes to bite holes in and tear up... it is messy... but it is NOT your leather shoes!

Please understand... the schedule I referenced is MINE... You make your own, but as long as you can be consistent, or arrange for someone else to maintain the program... you will have it made.
They need Lots of socialization, Lots of consistent training, LOTS of attention and Love, LOTS of mental stimulation!!! LOTS of patience!!!


----------



## poy (Oct 27, 2018)

tknafox2, thank you so much for the detailed schedule, it seems like something i can do as well.. I'm planning to contact SUZU soon to see if they would have a puppy for me..
So besides asking for a mellow (maybe even a smaller size) Vizsla, what else do i ask them? or is there any specific thing you think i need to mention to the breeder?
thanks


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Poy.......

Try contacting this breeder as well: https://www.happytailsvizslas.com/

I haven't worked with them directly, but they're very local as well. Worth a shot.

HTH


----------



## poy (Oct 27, 2018)

Thank you, I will...
So far I've heard two names the most in NY area: Suzu and happy tails


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

poy said:


> Thank you, I will...
> So far I've heard two names the most in NY area: Suzu and happy tails


Susan (Suzu) has puppies on the ground right now but not sure if all are spoken.


----------



## poy (Oct 27, 2018)

I noticed that good and reputable breeders usually have puppies once or twice a year the most, is that true? if so, is there a specific time of the year that they usually have puppies? like summer or spring? or it's totally random?


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

poy said:


> I noticed that good and reputable breeders usually have puppies once or twice a year the most, is that true? if so, is there a specific time of the year that they usually have puppies? like summer or spring? or it's totally random?



I've found September/October and March and April seem to be the more popular months. I don't have a reason, just sharing when our last 3-dogs have been born. And when searching for my V, there were several litters ready in the Fall and a couple of other breeders said they'll have some ready in the spring.

HTH


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

poy said:


> I noticed that good and reputable breeders usually have puppies once or twice a year the most, is that true? if so, is there a specific time of the year that they usually have puppies? like summer or spring? or it's totally random?


What makes a breeder "Reputable" is concern and commitment for the dogs/pups and the breed in gen'l, the actual number of litters per year is largely determined by the number of bitches the breeder owns. Typically, they go into heat about 2x/yr....I'd be concerned if the same bitch was continually bred. Most typically like to avoid sending pups home during the Holidays b/c of the commotion in gen'l and the impact on the transition. But, other than that, it''s biology. 

I also think given the laws of supply and demand (as well as your particular situation) you really won't have a lot of choice with who you get a pup from, so you might contact many breeders and hope for the best.


----------



## ludwigk (Nov 2, 2018)

tegee26 said:


> Poy.......
> 
> Try contacting this breeder as well: https://www.happytailsvizslas.com/
> 
> ...



This is where we got out puppy in September. Alice was very helpful and reliable. We're very happy. We also visited Susan as we live only a few minutes from her but all her puppies were spoken for at the time and she referred us to Alice at HappyTails.


----------



## poy (Oct 27, 2018)

thank you ludwigk


----------



## Karin (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi Poy
I've never posted on here before either, but have an 11 month old lovely scruffy wire-haired Vizsla, and I live in a large apartment with a garden in urban London and also in a small cottage with a teeny garden by a huge beach in Kent.

I had an Irish setter growing up, who was daft until he was four. But our Vizsla, Squid, in on another planet. We were just saying yesterday that if we had known quite how much work he is (though we love a lot of the work), we wouldn't have done it. But now we have him, obviously we adore him, and are about to go off for a three month trip to Italy with him (with trepidation but it's an adventure). I agree with everyone on here, that Vizslas are unique, and my heart thumps when he comes hurling himself out of the sea at me, ears flying, sometimes tripping over his long lanky legs. I couldn't be without him now. But this would be my view:

• If you only have a dog park to exercise him in, unless it is huge, he is unlikely to be able to get the range and speed he needs for tearing around. I was in Brooklyn last week, where my son lives, and the dog parks seemed pretty small, and quite sedate. My Vizsla is not sedate. The opposite. And if they don't get to tear around and play rough and tumble with another big dog, they get destructive at home.

• A lot of Vizslas do this 'bronco' thing, where they jump up and down for ages. It is charming and funny to see once they stop jumping on you, but I guess it might make a bit of a racket in the apartment underneath.

• We leave him alone for up to three hours, but usually try to keep it to two. And he doesn't make a noise. At first we put him in his crate to do that, now he has the range of the kitchen, where his crate is, with a baby gate across the doorway. But at night he goes in the crate. He doesn't bark or whine much. But he wouldn't tolerate being left like my Irish setter would. 

• We looked for dog walkers where we live as my husband - bad timing - had to have a knee operation. But Squid is such an energetic dog, and so strong, that most said not until he has been neutered. I don't blame them, I spent nine months getting very upset at how hard it was just to hang onto him, though now I have a figure of eight harness, all is fine.

• I don't know if it makes a difference but we have a boy, and he really tries to dominate me, while he is good as gold for my husband. He is very big - the biggest pup our breeder said they had ever had. We wondered if having a girl would have been easier for me.

• I know I'm probably sounding a bit negative, and that is probably because we have gone through very negative periods, wondering how we could ever manage him. BUT, he is a member of the family now, he is funny, he drives us nuts when he grabs anything in his mouth he can to waggle it at me to get attention, after coming when he's called for months, he has stopped doing it as he hits teenage but they have a range and our experience is that he always comes back. They stick to you these dogs. I've met many that are timid, and even our big bruiser has an underlying nervousness though his boisterousness tends to cover it.

• They are not easy, but they are unique and lovely. They just need to run and chase and play with other big dogs.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Karin said:


> Hi Poy
> I've never posted on here before either, but have an 11 month old lovely scruffy wire-haired Vizsla, and I live in a large apartment with a garden in urban London and also in a small cottage with a teeny garden by a huge beach in Kent.
> 
> I had an Irish setter growing up, who was daft until he was four. But our Vizsla, Squid, in on another planet. We were just saying yesterday that if we had known quite how much work he is (though we love a lot of the work), we wouldn't have done it. But now we have him, obviously we adore him, and are about to go off for a three month trip to Italy with him (with trepidation but it's an adventure). I agree with everyone on here, that Vizslas are unique, and my heart thumps when he comes hurling himself out of the sea at me, ears flying, sometimes tripping over his long lanky legs. I couldn't be without him now. But this would be my view:
> ...



Karin....EXCELLENTLY said. We've had our V for exactly a year now and you explained our experiences very well.

After two labs we now have our first V. We've been through a lot of up and downs, and as you mentioned, now that he's part of our family we're not looking backwards.

With all that said, we have found the BIGGEST neutralizer is exercise. If our V gets (2) one-hour off leash sessions at full speed and range he's completely fine and satisfied. If not, oh boy, you've got a very excited V on your hands.

And you have to be willing not be separated from them fro long periods of time, especially if they haven't been exercised. We've found 3-4 max without any human interaction is our V's limit. Luckily I can bring him to work all day, if not, no telling how we would handle a V in our household.

Very lovely post again and thx for sharing............


----------



## poy (Oct 27, 2018)

thank you


----------

